# Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell



## tm0975 (5. November 2009)

*Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Nach dem EU-Verfahren gegen Intel gibt es nun auch in den USA ähnliche bestrebungen.

Hier eineige Infos dazu:
Missbrauch der Marktmacht - Gegen Intel wird ermittelt - n-tv.de

Intel Accused of Giving Dell $6 Billion for Exclusivity - X-bit labs

Das Ausmaß der Schädung der Kunden läßt sich nur erahnen, wenn es für Intel lohnend war, 6 Mrd!!! an Dell dazu zu zahlen, keine AMD-Produkte zu verwenden!

http://www.computerbase.de/news/wir...009/november/new_york_wettbewerbsklage_intel/


----------



## mayo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

wie geil.... Das wird noch sehr spannend dieses und nächstes Jahr!


----------



## jokergermany (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, so versteckt wie die AMD PCs sind und in Laptops habe ich bei dennen noch keinen AMD gesehen...


----------



## Biosman (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Hat mich sowieso immer irgendwie gewundert bei Dell und auch anderen Computer Herstellern.

Ich hab aber so das Gefühl das noch mehr auftaucht! AMD ist ein sehr guter CPU hersteller und gehört für uns als Gamer und Hardware freaks seit 15 oder mehr Jahren Komplett dazu genau wie Intel.

Trotz dem hat AMD was die Marktanteile angeht immer nur ein kleines stück... und richtig was ändert tut sich dort nichts.

Ich habe das gefühl das Intel da noch mehr tut um AMD unten zu halten.

Intel freut sich das Sie einen kleinen Konkurrenten haben aber wollen nicht das dieser groß wird. Für Intel ist es besser ein Monopol zu besitzen.


----------



## userNr.8 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Wer weiss schon wie es wirklich aussieht ?
Hoffentlich wird noch mehr aufgedeckt und hoffentlich kommt dies AMD zugute.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

der titel ist natürlich falsch.

intel _*zahlte *_nicht - intel _*wird beschuldigt gezahlt zu haben*_.

das ist was komplett anderes.
bitte um berichtigung.


----------



## Blacki (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

wir leben in einer freien (naja) marktiwritschaft
sowas wird es immer geben 
intel msste als strafe die häkfte der einnahmen (!) für die nächsten zehn jahre an amd abtretet damit die sowas nicht mehr machen
und das wird kein gericht veranlassen dafür haben die nicht den mum 
und von daher wird intel lustig damit weitermache  (genauso wie ms)


----------



## tm0975 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Bonkic schrieb:


> der titel ist natürlich falsch.
> 
> intel _*zahlte *_nicht - intel _*wird beschuldigt gezahlt zu haben*_.
> 
> ...



Bitte nochmal lesen! Die Zahlungen sind Fakten und stehen auch so in deren Büchern. Ist ja nicht so, dass man Bilanzen zum Selbstzweck macht oder hier von Schwarzgeld die rede ist. Beschuldigt werden Sie nun von der Staatsanwaltschaft, mit diesen Zahlungen die Exklusivität der Intel-Prozzies erkauft zu haben!


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal lesen! Die Zahlungen sind Fakten und stehen auch so in deren Büchern. Ist ja nicht so, dass man Bilanzen zum Selbstzweck macht oder hier von Schwarzgeld die rede ist. Beschuldigt werden Sie nun von der Staatsanwaltschaft, mit diesen Zahlungen die Exklusivität der Intel-Prozzies erkauft zu haben!




ich habs nochmal gelesen - und die zahlen sind eben (noch) keine fakten.

oder zeig mir den absatz, wo das so steht.


----------



## norse (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ouh mman... ja das ist intel leider.. ich hoffe das ganze hört endlich auf -_- ich war früher absoluter AMD Fan, doch seit der C2D Reihe hat Intel einfach die Nase vorn, wäre toll wenn AMD wieder nach oben kommt und Intel in die Schranken weist 

mal sehn was da noch alles kommen wird..


----------



## Havenger (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ja war ja klar hoffentlich müssen die ne richtig hohe strafe zahlen am besten soweit bis die pleite gehen !!!


----------



## DarkMo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

davon haste au nix als kunde. dann is amd der monopolist und treibt die preise hoch ^^


----------



## CentaX (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Dell müsste die 6 Milliarden echt an AMD abtreten und Intel die gleiche Summe nochmal. Für AMD muss dadurch ein unglaublicher Schaden entstanden sein, der wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht wieder gutzumachen ist...


----------



## BeerIsGood (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



CentaX schrieb:


> Dell müsste die 6 Milliarden echt an AMD abtreten und Intel die gleiche Summe nochmal. Für AMD muss dadurch ein unglaublicher Schaden entstanden sein, der wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht wieder gutzumachen ist...


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ich finde soetwas ist wirklich eine schweinerei ich weiß schon wieso ich AMD Kunde bin und bleiben werde
ich hoffe AMD verdammt viel an Schadensersatz und sind dann wieder an der Spitze!


----------



## moe (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

hat amd dazu schon stellung genommen? würde mich mal interessieren. ich glaube aber auch, dass das nur die spitze des eisberges war.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

war doch logisch oder warum gibt es amd nicht bei mm und konsorten? bin gespannt wies da weitergeht.

warum hat sich noch kein intelfanboy gemeldet?


----------



## smirking-joe88 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Also wenn man 6 Milliarden zahlen kann muss man damit auch ordentlich was dabei erwirtschaften...
Ich frag mich echt wieviel Millionen, oder gar Milliarden, AMD damit entgangen sind und wo diese damit heute stehen würden. Ich mein eine Milliarde mehr in Forschung und Entwicklung gesteckt, da käm bei den Prozzeroren bestimmt was dabei rum... Und Intel könnte nicht andauernd behaupten sie müssten immer Milliarden in die Entwicklung stecken und alle anderen würdens dann nur noch kopieren, so wies zum Beispiel bei USB 3.0 der Fall war...


----------



## Shi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Das ist echt eine scheiß Aktion von Intel, ich hoffe dafür dürfen sie riiichtig viel Strafe zahlen!
Obwohl ich ihre Produkte gut find


----------



## TroyAnner (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Es ist schon ein scheiß, was Intel hier abzieht.

Hatte früher auch mal Intel, aber jetzt nehm ich nur noch AMD.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, so versteckt wie die AMD PCs sind und in Laptops habe ich bei dennen noch keinen AMD gesehen...


Bei Medi Max und schauland kann man AMD PC und AMD Laptops kaufen. 


Havenger schrieb:


> ja war ja klar hoffentlich müssen die ne richtig hohe strafe zahlen am besten soweit bis die pleite gehen !!!


Ich halte auch zu AMD aber Pleite wäre nicht gut für den CPU markt, denn AMD würde das ausnutzen.


CentaX schrieb:


> Dell müsste die 6 Milliarden echt an AMD abtreten und Intel die gleiche Summe nochmal. Für AMD muss dadurch ein unglaublicher Schaden entstanden sein, der wohl auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht wieder gutzumachen ist...


Der Schaden der AMD entstanden ist durch das letzte vervahren und dieses müsste im 3 stelligen Mrd bereich sein. Danke INTEL.

@ Bonkic ja es steht da angeblich. Aber ich glaube nicht das, dass einfach so an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.
Langsam wird es eng für INTEL und extrem teuer. Aber richtig so. Denn AMD konnte durch diesen mist nie richtig weiterentwickeln und blieb dadurch deutlich auf der strecke zurück. Erst im Mai hatte die EU-Kommission das Unternehmen wegen Missbrauchs seiner marktbeherrschenden Stellung zu einer Rekordstrafe von gut einer Milliarde Euro verurteilt.Und diesmal wird es noch teuer, da wird wohl die einer Milliarde Euro rollen, oder sogar mehr.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Bonkic schrieb:


> der titel ist natürlich falsch.
> 
> intel _*zahlte *_nicht - intel _*wird beschuldigt gezahlt zu haben*_.
> 
> ...



Nunja, die EU hat ja schon durch ihr Urteil nachgewiesen, dass es wirklich so war. ^^ Das hier soll ja kein Anklagetext sein.


----------



## Sight (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Schweinereien von Intel sind ja bekannt aber das die so etwas 'krasses' abziehen, hätte ich von so einem Konzern nicht gedacht.
Trotzdem finde ich es klasse, wie AMD, obwohl sie benachteiligt wurden, mit relativ 'wenig' Geld, sich einigermaßen gut weiter entwickeln konnten und sogar Nvidia im Grafikbereich überholten.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Nunja, die EU hat ja schon durch ihr Urteil nachgewiesen, dass es wirklich so war. ^^



das war doch ein ganz anderer fall. 

lest doch einfach die quellen nach, da steht doch alles drin. verstehe nicht, wo hier das problem liegt.


----------



## eightcore (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Mir ist eigentlich egal, was Intel im OEM-Markt für ******** baut.
Aber schlecht wäre es für uns, wenn Intel zum Monopol würde.

Ich werde solange bei Intel bleiben, bis AMD Intel überholt, falls es noch mal passieren wird. Ich bevorzuge den Hersteller, der ein besseres Takt-Leistungs-Verhätnis hat - bei der selben Anzahl Kernen natürlich.


PS: Was soll diese automatische ********-Zensur?


----------



## Brzeczek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Die von Intel sind richtige Schweine, so welche Manager sollten lebenslänglich bekommen.


----------



## Feuer (5. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

einmal intel immer intel  amd ist für leute die erbsen zählen. 0 qualität und langsam wie ein esel.


----------



## ATIFan22 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Hallöchen Fire
Einmal Fanboy immer Fanboy 

Ach ich nutzte immer Intel und AMD ,allerdings hatte ich bei AMD bisher nur durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht ,bei Intel sowohl gute als auch schlechte, ich halte dennoch beide für etwa gleichwertig , sowohl Qualitätsmässig als auch leistungsmässig .
Zwar ist der i7 im Schnitt vorne, aber auch nicht wirklich extrem und nicht in allen Bereichen überlegen .

So zum Thema, das ist neben den überteuerten Preisen das nächste Hauptargument was gegen Intel spricht.
Anscheinend haben sie ja auch nicht genug vertrauen in ihre Produkte ,weil sonst hätten sies ja nicht nötig sowas zu tun .
Ich hoffe das AMD noch ordentlich Kohle bekommt die sie in die Entwicklung bessere CPU´s stecken können um Intel richtig dicke in den Arsch zu treten .


----------



## Quake2008 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

IN einem Land wo jemand millionen bekommt weil ihm der kaffe becher zu heis ist bekommt auch so ein urteil durch.

Aber das besondere in Amerika das Geld bekommt der Ankläger AMD und nicht der staat.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Alle die jetzt auf Intel schimpfen, meint ihr wirklich das AMD es nicht so machen wuerde in Intels Position?


----------



## Mario2002 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> einmal intel immer intel  amd ist für leute die erbsen zählen. 0 qualität und langsam wie ein esel.




Intel braucht solche Leute wie dich,die nur Intel kaufen, damit sie ihre Strafen zahlen können.
Kauft Intel, die freuen sich.


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> einmal intel immer intel  amd ist für leute die erbsen zählen. 0 qualität und langsam wie ein esel.



Wow, das war ja mal ne Aussage mit richtig viel Sachverstand. 
Wieder eine Bestätigung für die These:

"Intel inside - Idiot outside !" 

Der Phenom II X4 965 BE ist ziemlich gleichwertig mit dem Core i5-750.
Beim AMD kann man sogar auf den überteuerten DDR3-Speicher verzichten. Diese Option gibt's bei Intel nicht...

So denn...


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Dont feed the troll


----------



## .Mac (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



riedochs schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt auf Intel schimpfen, meint ihr wirklich das AMD es nicht so machen wuerde in Intels Position?


Ob sie es gemacht hätten ist eine andere Frage, Tatsache ist aber das Intel es gemacht hat.

"Hätte hätte Fahrradkette." 

Ich persöhnlich hoffe das DELL auch eine dicke Strafe bekommt, die haben schliesslich es angenommen und daher auch den entstandenen Schaden verursacht.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

wenn man böse wär, könnte man sagen "wenn intel schon andere bestechen muss, das sie die eigenen produkte überhaupt nutzen..." 

aber das amd das nich anders machen würde, sollte an sich klar sein. jeder der geld verdienen will, versucht jeden noch so dreisten weg. vorallem in einer gesellschaft, in der sich immer wieder zeigt, das dreistigkeit gewinnt. gut, hier und da fliegt ma einer auf, aber in der großen masse verletzt das auch keinen ^^


----------



## Feuer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Intel braucht solche Leute wie dich,die nur Intel kaufen, damit sie ihre Strafen zahlen können.
> Kauft Intel, die freuen sich.



mir wurscht was sie mit meiner kohle machen. ich kauf mir damit nen spitzenprozzesor und kein lahmarsch ala amd.


----------



## snoop (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> mir wurscht was sie mit meiner kohle machen. ich kauf mir damit nen spitzenprozzesor und kein lahmarsch ala amd.


Oh man dass solche Leute wie du überhaupt erst hier rein gelassen werden verwundert mich schon stark.
Nachdem mir innerhalb von 1 (!) Jahr schon die 2. Intel CPU verreckt ist (kein OC, normaler Server Betrieb) halte ich von deren Qualität nichts mehr...
Mittlerweile hab ich meinen alten X2 4200+ als Server CPU, zwar mit OC und etwas weniger Power als die Intel Teile aber der hält wenigstens was aus... 

Naja 2T:
Einfach nur erbärmlich, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich halte auch zu AMD aber Pleite wäre nicht gut für den CPU markt, denn AMD würde das ausnutzen.


 
gut das hätte nachteile aber so käme amd wenigstens aus den roten zahlen raus  ...

im media markt ist es auch so kaum mal ein amd ...

diese art ist aber auch schon im software sektor vorgekommen zum beispiel bei runes of magic : massivste probleme und keine zeitung schreibt über jene probleme nur die guten dinge werden berichtet. oder bei ms als die beta zu office 07 erschien : da wurden die zeitungen direkt erst eingekauft und dann dazu gezwungen nut gutes zu berichten ...


----------



## Feuer (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



snoop schrieb:


> Oh man dass solche Leute wie du überhaupt erst hier rein gelassen werden verwundert mich schon stark.
> Nachdem mir innerhalb von 1 (!) Jahr schon die 2. Intel CPU verreckt ist (kein OC, normaler Server Betrieb) halte ich von deren Qualität nichts mehr...
> Mittlerweile hab ich meinen alten X2 4200+ als Server CPU, zwar mit OC und etwas weniger Power als die Intel Teile aber der hält wenigstens was aus...
> 
> ...



laber doch keinen müll...du hast noch nie ne intel cpu in der hand gehabt (das kannst du garnicht bezahlen) und lügst nur rum um amd besser dastehen zu lassen. schon allein die marktanteile sprechen für sich. das einzig erbärmliche hier ist dein post und die ganzen amd fanboys die keine ahnung von technik haben. 

amd cpus sterben deutlich öfter als intel cpus.

benutze weiter deine lahme schnecke und bilde dir ein sie wäre von qualität...ich hingegen benutze weiterhin die spitzenklasse namens intel. so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen.


----------



## D3N$0 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

@ Feuer

Als deine Postings sind echt arm... 

Du solltest dich vllt mal mit der Materie auseinander setzen und nicht alles nachplappern was irgend welche Intel fanboys vor sich hin plappern.

Hattest du jemals eine AMD CPU in der Hand? Das bezeifle ich stark. 
Achja und nur mal so angemerkt, vor nich all zu langer Zeit hatte AMD noch die schnellsten Prozessoren und Intel hinkte weit hinter her.

Aber bleib du nur weiter bei Intel, aber auch immer EE und Xenons kaufen damit die auch gut an dir verdienen. 
Leute wie du betteln ja gerade zu darum augebeutet zu werden....


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

@Feuer: Polemisches, inkompetentes und unbelegtes Geschwätz. Punkt.


Spoiler



"das kannst du garnicht bezahlen" - Ja richtig, das kann auch kein normaler Mensch bezahlen.

"so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen" - Ich hoffe du bezeichnest hier nicht alle AMD Nutzer als tief gesunken.

Edit: Ach übrigens, ich hatte schon mehrere Intel CPUs in der Hand und auch in Benutzung. Die eine läuft noch bis morgen...bei 80°C Durchschnittstemperatur (und der ist nicht übertaktet). Es sind noch die tollen Heatspreader der Intel-CPUs zu nennen, die immer verbogen sind, was eine angenehme Kühlleistung stark erschwert. Also denk bitte in Zukunft etwas nach, bevor du hier solche Beiträge schreibst.


Edit 2:@riedochs unter mir: Ja damit is das Thema für mich durch, viel kann der dazu eh nich mehr sagen  Ich hab meinen Post auch etwas gekürzt um nicht beleidigend zu wirken.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Ich wiederhole mich ungern: *Dont feed the troll*


----------



## Havenger (6. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> laber doch keinen müll...du hast noch nie ne intel cpu in der hand gehabt (das kannst du garnicht bezahlen) und lügst nur rum um amd besser dastehen zu lassen. schon allein die marktanteile sprechen für sich. das einzig erbärmliche hier ist dein post und die ganzen amd fanboys die keine ahnung von technik haben.
> 
> amd cpus sterben deutlich öfter als intel cpus.
> 
> benutze weiter deine lahme schnecke und bilde dir ein sie wäre von qualität...ich hingegen benutze weiterhin die spitzenklasse namens intel. so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen.


 
amd cpu eher tot ?!? : kann mich noch gut erinnern hab mal einen duron 1100mhz gehabt und damit hab ich es durch das hohe oc geschafft das das board verreckt is und die cpu war trotzdem noch ganz ! 

keine quali : intel hat doch so ein schönes problem mit dem heatspreader der eine delle aufweist dieses problem ist bei amd nicht vorhanden !

lahme schnecke : hab meinen 940be von 3,0 ghz auf erstaunliche 3,8 ghz unter luftkühlung hochbekommen und das soll noch lahm sein ? ( hatte vorher nen 3800 x2 und war auch damit zufrieden was die leistung betraf ! )

spitzenklasse : ach darum ist intel so teuer ? danke für die aufklärung ...

preis : warum sollte man für ne cpu über 70€ ausgeben wenn man die selbe quali von amd für 250-400€ bekommt ?!?

marktanteile : intel kauft sich doch die unternehmen wie dell ein damit die deren cpus verwenden ! die 6mrf die da geflossen sind sind wohl eindeutig ... : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/76047-intel-zahlte-ueber-6-mrd-dell.html

fanboys : nur weil man dir die wahrheit sagt sind wir fanboys ( wo ist das riesen LOL finds grad net ) ...

ps : erinnere nur mal so nebenbei an die p4 generation wie viel warens da idle ? 70° 80 ?


----------



## CentaX (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> laber doch keinen müll...du hast noch nie ne intel cpu in der hand gehabt (das kannst du garnicht bezahlen) und lügst nur rum um amd besser dastehen zu lassen. schon allein die marktanteile sprechen für sich. das einzig erbärmliche hier ist dein post und die ganzen amd fanboys die keine ahnung von technik haben.
> 
> amd cpus sterben deutlich öfter als intel cpus.
> 
> benutze weiter deine lahme schnecke und bilde dir ein sie wäre von qualität...ich hingegen benutze weiterhin die spitzenklasse namens intel. so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen.



Hahaha. Ja... Ich muss schon sagen.
P3 800mhz, P4 550 (3,4ghz) [PC von Vadder], E4500 @3ghz (verkauft), Q6600 @ 3,4ghz

Wenn man das liest, muss man denken, ich bin der komplette Intel Fanboy... Also, ich muss dir etwas umformuliert zustimmen: Intel-CPUs halten wirklich mehr aus als AMDs. Wieso? *Weil der BESCHISSENE PENTIUM 4 im PC vom Vadder sonst längst durchgebrannt wäre!!* Nach 2 Secs Prime 80°, das bei nem Kühler mit Flugzeuglautstärke, wenn das nichts ist!
Jetz versuch mal bitte, diesen Pentium IV gutzureden ...


Meine nächste Plattform hat definitiv nen AMD- Prozessor, echt schade, dass beim Bau des PCs AMD noch keinen Prozessor hatte, der den C2Ds ebenbürtig war, auch vom Übertakten her. So ein Phenom II 965 hat schon was... vorallem, da man ihn auf dem AM2+ ODER AM3 betreiben kann, somit auch DDR2 ODER DDR3.

Ahja: Selbst vor 1,3 Jahren ein Betriebspraktikum in nem PC-Laden gemacht, fast alle kaputten Boards hatten nen Intel Chipsatz, 2 Intel mit weggeschmorten Kontakten hatten wir auch, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie die zustande kamen. Bei AMDs eigl "nur" verbogene Pins, wenn Leute nicht mit den Dingern umgehen können, sie kaputt machen und sich danach nen Intel kaufen. Kann man sogar oft geradebiegen.


----------



## KennyKiller (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> laber doch keinen müll...du hast noch nie ne intel cpu in der hand gehabt (das kannst du garnicht bezahlen) und lügst nur rum um amd besser dastehen zu lassen. schon allein die marktanteile sprechen für sich. das einzig erbärmliche hier ist dein post und die ganzen amd fanboys die keine ahnung von technik haben.
> 
> amd cpus sterben deutlich öfter als intel cpus.
> 
> benutze weiter deine lahme schnecke und bilde dir ein sie wäre von qualität...ich hingegen benutze weiterhin die spitzenklasse namens intel. so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen.


Du hast echt ein Problem, du kommst hier rein und in deinen ersten Posts wirst du schon beleidigend. Außerdem hast du sowas von keine Ahnung, klar sind AMD´s billiger aber heißt billiger gleich schlechter? bei dir vllt, bei normalen Menschen=nein.


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Jetzt bitte keinen Fanboykrieg ausbrechen lassen....

Aber ich find das Vorgehen von Intel schon erbärmlich.... obwohl ich auch ne Intel CPU habe...
Intel sollte mal den Vorteil an die Spieler weitergeben, die fleißig CPUs nachkaufen... stattdessen stecken sie Milliarden ein und schmieren, weil auf dem Markt eine Oligopol ist.... erbärmlich.

Wettberb, Wettbewerb, Wettbewerb....


----------



## Haxti (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> einmal intel immer intel  amd ist für leute die erbsen zählen. 0 qualität und langsam wie ein esel.




Lawl [hier stand ein Spruch fuer den ein Mod mich sicher wieder verwarnen wuerde] Apropos: Vllt hättest du dich FeuerfuerIntel nennen solln...

Demnach ist das iPhone auch besser als alle anderen Handys, weils einfach 4x soviel wie die Herstellung kostet? Das is gut. wusste garnicht, dass Technik mittlerweile wieder so einfach ist... Vllt sollten wir die ganzen Manager und die Leute die sich um die abrechnungen(marketing) kümmern entlassen. Da kann dann ein Hauptschüler hin, der überall ne 0 an die Zahlen hängt und schon gehts aufwärts mit den Firmen.

Ma im ernst: Hast du die Marketingidee schon AMD vorgeschlagen? Oder meinst du besser nicht, dann wären die CPUs plötzlich zu gut. Naja ich hätts an deiner Stelle auch nich getan. Aber wenne Intel steckst, dass du AMD den Tipp gegeben hast, könnte AMD ja eine 0 dranhängen und Intel macht einfach zwei dran  Das würde die heutige Leistungsfähigkeit der PCs geradezu explodieren lassen. Wenn du das System dann noch patentieren lässt, dann hast du ausgesorgt.


Btt: Gabs in die Richtung nicht auch schon vor längerer Zeit vermutungen aber Intel konnte nix nachgewiesen werden? Ich finde es krass... In den Werbungen schreien sie groß rum, dass sie und ihre Prozessoren nur daher so beliebt sind, weil sie so ein Knowhow haben und dass einfach alle überzeugt. Naja Knowhow vllt schon.^^ 

Andererseits muss man sagen, wenn man Firmen einfach systematisch die Verkäufer wegkauft, dann wirds fuer diese Firmen auch einfach schwer gute einnahmen zu bekommen und das Geld, was fuer entwicklung usw fehlt schlägt sich dann auch in der Leistung nieder. Und dann kaufens weniger Leute... Wie ein Teufelskreis


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Keine Fanbyokriege.... betrachtet das ganze dochmal nüchtern... Es geht um Fehlverhalten von Intel, nicht um CPU-Qualität!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Ich hasse Fanboykriege auch! 

BTT: Ich finde es einfach erbärmlich dass eine solche Firma sowas macht! Ich hoffe die bekommen ne gerechte Strafe und die die sich haben schmieren lassen auch!


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Hallo, Herr von und zu Feuer. Da ich doch arge Probleme mit deiner Aussage habe, will ich sie hier mal ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen, zu deiner rechten siehst du ja bereits in das große Rohr.


Feuer schrieb:


> laber doch keinen müll...du hast noch nie ne intel cpu in der hand gehabt (das kannst du garnicht bezahlen)


Oh, klar, das kann man natürlich leicht sagen. Du hast sicher noch nie eine AMD-CPU in der Hand gehabt, soweit kannst du gar nicht denken. (Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will? Nicht? Na, macht nichts.)



> und lügst nur rum um amd besser dastehen zu lassen.


Und du schreibst nur, um deine Fanboy-Gelüste rauszulassen.



> schon allein die marktanteile sprechen für sich.


Intel macht definitiv gute CPU's, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber es gibt ja auch die Aussage, dass wenn 50.000 Menschen einer Lüge glauben, es dennoch eine Lüge bleibt - die verbildlichung meiner Aussage soll heißen: Marktanteile allein sprechen zwar eine Sprache, aber ob sie alle "richtig" liegen, ist doch eine andere, nicht?



> das einzig erbärmliche hier ist dein post und die ganzen amd fanboys die keine ahnung von technik haben.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt...



> amd cpus sterben deutlich öfter als intel cpus.


Oh, ich nutze seit jeher AMD-CPUs und bis jetzt ist nicht eine davon kaputt gegangen. Also ich weiß ja nicht, woher du das wissen willst, aber deine Ausdrucksweise lässt darauf schließen, dass du das gar nicht wirklich weißt. Und, um dich zu desillusionieren... mal ganz geheim... Intel kocht auch nur mit Wasser. *hust*



> benutze weiter deine lahme schnecke und bilde dir ein sie wäre von qualität...ich hingegen benutze weiterhin die spitzenklasse namens intel. so tief bin noch nicht gesunken um die amd unterschicht cpus zu kaufen.


*lacht* Na, das finde ich lustig. Ich gehöre also offiziell zur Unterschicht? Na dann lebe mal weiter mit deinen "Top-Produkten", wie du uns hier weiß machen willst. Intel mag Qualitativ gut sein, keine Frage - aber AMD als "Unterschicht" zu bezeichnen, zeugt nur von deiner Ignoranz, welche ich im übrigen fürchterlich amüsant finde. Und wenn deiner "Logik" nach Intel also zur Oberschicht gehört, dann möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht dazu gehören, wenn ich dann Leuten wie dir zuhören müsste.

MfG

KILLTHIS

Post Skriptum: Liebe Mods, ich hoffe, ihr seid mir nicht böse, aber sowas kann ich nicht ungestraft davonkommen lassen.


----------



## espanol (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ot: Fanboy hier Fanboy da - gibts bei euch nur Boys??
Das schmieren gehört seit Jahrtaussenden zum Geschäfft, wer kann pflegt die Traditionen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ungern: *Dont feed the troll*



WIeso nicht?

Irgendwann platzt er.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Und wer putzt den dreck dann weg??


----------



## Explosiv (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Und wer putzt den dreck dann weg??



Ich mache das dann freiwillig, Hauptsache es ist weg  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



riedochs schrieb:


> Dont feed the troll


Rede Deutsch.


Havenger schrieb:


> gut das hätte nachteile aber so käme amd wenigstens aus den roten zahlen raus  ...
> 
> im media markt ist es auch so kaum mal ein amd ...



Das ist richtig, Aber man könnte sich dann, die Preise wie bei INTEL vorstellen.
Bei INTEL sind die Preise bloss so hoch, weil irgendjemand muss die viele werbung und die Mrd für die bestechungen bezahlen.
Bei Media-Markt und Saturn wirst du kein AMD System bekommen, denn die wurden von INTEL bestochen,dass die keine AMD systeme zu verkaufen.
Bei Medi-MAX, Schauland und Pro-Markt bekommt man noch AMD-Systeme, die auch von den Beratungspersonal dank guter P/L empfohlen werden.


----------



## JOJO (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Rede Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Das ist richtig, Aber man könnte sich dann, die Preise wie bei INTEL vorstellen.
> ...


 
Mein Lieber, Du legst Dich hier mit Deiner Aussage:" Bei Media-Markt und Saturn wirst du kein AMD System bekommen, denn die wurden von INTEL bestochen,dass die keine AMD systeme zu verkaufen.!", sehr weit aus dem Fenster!!!

Lasse dies bloß nicht von einem INTEL Anwalt lesen, da haste mal flugs ne Klage im Briefkasten...

Ich denke mal, AMD ist finanziell nicht in der Lage, entsprechendes Know How für die Entwicklung von CPU´s einzukaufen. Der INTEL Vorteil ist das Geld! Zu beobachten ist dies (meine Meinung) daran, das gute AMD CPU´s zeitverzögert, also Entwicklungsverzögert auf dem Markt kommt.

Auch ist INTEL in der Lage, durch finanzielle Rücklagen, auf Margen im OEM Markt zu verzichten. AMD geht hier die Luft aus, da keine finanzielle Räumlichkeiten mehr vorhanden sind.

AMD ist wirklich nicht schlechter als INTEL, nur eben immer ein kleines bischen zu spät auf dem Markt. Das es billiger geht, sieht man ja bei AMD.

Vielleicht wäre es ja mal ratsam, eine kleine Weile auf INTEL zu verzichten, das Kapital in AMD investieren. Nach den Urteilen und Testen von PCGH muss es ja nicht immer die INTEL CPU sein, um ein Spiel spieln zu können.

Ergo versteh ich den Hipe um die neuen INTEL CPU´s nicht, da die aktuellen AMD CPU´s genügend Leistung bieten. Und sein wir mal ehrlich, wer von uns merkt wirklich 5 - 10 FPS weniger in der Sekunde...?

Sollte Intel Marktvorteile "erkauft" haben, so sollen sie auch dafür zahlen, je mehr um so besser.


----------



## Havenger (8. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



> Intel macht definitiv gute CPU's, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber es gibt ja auch die Aussage, dass wenn 50.000 Menschen einer Lüge glauben, es dennoch eine Lüge bleibt - die verbildlichung meiner Aussage soll heißen: Marktanteile allein sprechen zwar eine Sprache, aber ob sie alle "richtig" liegen, ist doch eine andere, nicht?


 
ach intel hat dann auch die markt anteile bestochen mal sehen wieveile miliarden es da waren ... für jedes prozent eine ...

aber eine gute frage bleibt dennoch : warum wenn intel solche """""""" """"""""spitzenprodukte"""""""" verkauft haben die dann ihre werke nur in solchen bilig ländern wie china & co stehen ? amd hat da zumindest fast 10 jahre auf die qualität von dresden gesetzt, denn da leben die besten techniker europas kann man schon fast sagen ...

ja ich weis da kommen wir wieder zu dem thema krumme heatspreader ...



> Vielleicht wäre es ja mal ratsam, eine kleine Weile auf INTEL zu verzichten, das Kapital in AMD investieren. Nach den Urteilen und Testen von PCGH muss es ja nicht immer die INTEL CPU sein, um ein Spiel spieln zu können.
> 
> Ergo versteh ich den Hipe um die neuen INTEL CPU´s nicht, da die aktuellen AMD CPU´s genügend Leistung bieten. Und sein wir mal ehrlich, wer von uns merkt wirklich 5 - 10 FPS weniger in der Sekunde...?


 
ja aber das ist das problem an dem ganzen : ich war mal auf ner sehr guten lan ( is ne private gewesen aber doch sehr groß >40 leute ) und da ging auch das thema rum : welche cpu hast du ? und wer da sagte amd der war der arsch ( sorry ) der lan ...

bis dann mal einer zusammen mit mir klar gestellt hat das intel eigentlich der ( das wort mit a.. ) ist. denn : wer war zuerst mit x64 da ? amd ! wer hatte den ersten nativen quad und dual core ? amd ! und wer war es der die 1ghz grenze geknackt hat ? amd ...

von daher kann man auch nur sagen intel klaut nur selber können die gar nichts ...

( es gab mal den witz : wenn es amd nicht gäbe dann hätten wir heute eine cpu mit 10ghz und einem kern mit 32bit unterstützung )

@ feuer also halt mal den ball flach ohne amd gäbe es deinen ach so schönen core2 gar nicht geschweige dennn den core i7 ...


----------



## Blacki (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...



sollte im keller fi****


btt:
es gibt hier kein schwarz oder weiß
intel hat mal ******** gebaut und amd auch (was die cpus angeht)
das ist mal klar 
und alles was von amd/intel kommt ist auch nicht alles godlike bzw schei**
fan sein is ja in ordnung 
aber !!!!!!!!!
so nich



ps: ich verwende selber in div. pcs intel und amd cpus
(core i7         I 5000X2               I 2x T4200                                       I Athlon XP3000+    I Celeron D  )
(spielerechner IRechner der Eltern I Laptop meiner Schwester und meiner  I Laptop vom Vater I LAN Server)
und ich bin mit allem zufrieden 
an cpus ist mir noch nichts abgeraucht 
ich finde solche fanboy diskussionen eher
(ich drücks mal freundlich aus) lächerlich


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ja würde ich auch sagen das wir mit der diskussion etwas vom thread abgekommen sind also mal wieder zurück zum thread ehe er geclosst wird ...


----------



## BigBoymann (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Was ja mal viel schlimmer ist, wenn es denn als rechtswidriges Verhalten beurteilt wird, wie hoch soll dann die Strafe sein. 6 Milliarden hat Intel demnach ja alleine an DELL bezahlt. Wenn wir die anderen Unternehmen ala MM und Saturn dann mal mit dazunehmen, dann kommen wir bestimmt auf weit über 10 Milliarden. Diese 10 Milliarden werden dann sogar noch gut angelegt sein, also reden wir hier über weit mehr als 10Milliarden. 

Die Strafe müsste sich demnach ja in diesem Ausmaß befinden, ich bezweifele aber mal ganz stark, dass Intel mal eben so 10 Milliarden Bußgeld zahlen kann. 

Aber zum jetzigen Thema, derzeit ist es für AMD sehr schwer, die Mobilen CPU's sind nicht konkurenzfähig. Die Desktop CPU's können nur über den Preis beworben werden, wobei die PII schon recht stark sind für das Geld. Aber kommt es dir nicht so sehr aufs Geld an wirst du immer Intel kaufen. Das heisst selbst wenn AMD angeboten wird, es wird immer noch nicht verkauft, gelohnt hätte sich für AMD das ganze mit der Hammer Generation.


----------



## mayo (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Was ja mal viel schlimmer ist, wenn es denn als rechtswidriges Verhalten beurteilt wird, wie hoch soll dann die Strafe sein. 6 Milliarden hat Intel demnach ja alleine an DELL bezahlt. Wenn wir die anderen Unternehmen ala MM und Saturn dann mal mit dazunehmen, dann kommen wir bestimmt auf weit über 10 Milliarden. Diese 10 Milliarden werden dann sogar noch gut angelegt sein, also reden wir hier über weit mehr als 10Milliarden.
> 
> Die Strafe müsste sich demnach ja in diesem Ausmaß befinden, ich bezweifele aber mal ganz stark, dass Intel mal eben so 10 Milliarden Bußgeld zahlen kann.



Ja, so müsste man anfangen ... Wird aber wohl nicht passieren. Es sei denn AMD würde aufgrund des Urteils eine Zivilklage stellen. 

Zu den 6-15MRD(wenn noch mehr Rauskommt) Dollar muss man auch noch den finanziellen Nachteil von AMD in des Jahren verrechnen.. Das wäre kaum machbar..



			
				JOJO schrieb:
			
		

> AMD ist wirklich nicht schlechter als INTEL, nur eben immer ein kleines bischen zu spät auf dem Markt. Das es billiger geht, sieht man ja bei AMD.



Ober Blödsinn! AMD war meistens schneller  Nur wurden die halt nicht von Handelsriesen gekauft  (x64, AX,2) Nur jetzt mit der Core2Duo Architektur und den neuen 1366 sind Intel schneller auf dem Markt. 
Selbst als Intel nur die schäbigen P4 hatte, konnte man keine AMD Rechner bei MM+S kaufen. Ogbwohl die schneller und günstiger waren und schon den X2 draußen hatten .Und die Abkehr von der NB hat AMD schon viel länger hinter sich... Nur mal so als Denkanreiz. *Ist nicht böse gemeint!!!*


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

sagen wir mal so : auch wenn ich dann das geld hätte würde ich trotzdem in amd investieren, da die für mich einfach was bewegt haben ...

edit : theoretisch könnte amd sogar intel noch auf schadensersatz verklagen, denn das wäre immerhin ne ganze menge. so wäre wir jetzt bei mm dell saturn dann evtl. noch die versandhändler wie alternate ... apple auf jeden fall ...


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich habs nochmal gelesen - und die zahlen sind eben (noch) keine fakten.
> 
> oder zeig mir den absatz, wo das so steht.




ich warte immer noch....


----------



## Brzeczek (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



Feuer schrieb:


> einmal intel immer intel  amd ist für leute die erbsen zählen. 0 qualität und langsam wie ein esel.




Wieviele Intel-Mitarbeiter braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln? 1,9999983256


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Bezahlt Intel  aus der Porto Kasse.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*



JOJO schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, Du legst Dich hier mit Deiner Aussage:" Bei Media-Markt und Saturn wirst du kein AMD System bekommen, denn die wurden von INTEL bestochen,dass die keine AMD systeme zu verkaufen.!", sehr weit aus dem Fenster!!!
> 
> Lasse dies bloß nicht von einem INTEL Anwalt lesen, da haste mal flugs ne Klage im Briefkasten...
> 
> ...



Hier Intel hat media-markt-saturn bestochen, vorher nachschauen bor mann sowas von sich gibt:
1,06 Milliarden Euro Strafe für Intel


----------



## computertod (9. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

ich weis schon, warum ich in letzter Zeit nur AMDs verbaut habe und meine nächste CPU ein AMD wird...


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

erinnere da mal ean den pentium bug ... aber intel is ja spitzenklasse LOL ...


----------



## kmf (13. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

Mal 6 Mrd. hier, wahrscheinlich 1,25 Billionen an AMD, über 1 Mrd an die EU, das ist für Intel auch nicht mehr aus der Portokasse zu stemmen. 

In Zukunft werden die Prozessoren wahrscheinlich merklich teurer.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

@ kmf

In einem deutschen Forum kannst auch ruhig 1,25 *Milliarden* Dollar an AMD schreiben, aber dennoch klingts nach Portokasse bisher.
Warum sollten Prozessoren teurer werden? Damit weniger gekauft wird, damit AMD mehr Prozessoren verkauft?


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

*AW: Intel zahlte über 6 Mrd. $ an Dell*

würde eher mal sagen die preise bleiben relativ stabil ...


----------

